# Algae



## cheseboy (Aug 5, 2005)

How does Algae get in your tank, because I want to have wood shrimps and want to make sure they have enugph food. Do you need other fish for it to ocour? I've also seen things like Algae disks is this stuff good for wood shrimps?


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

algal spores are everywhere. you need lighting, direct sunlight will help a lot. and nutrients, fish poo is rich in nutrients and nitrates for the algae. you can also buy algae by the 1/4 of a pound off the internet.


----------



## blor (Jul 7, 2005)

Algae usually just grow from too much sunlight. As to the algae disks, I never see my wood shrimp touch it...wood shrimps moostly filter feed anyways I believe.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Correct blor. Bambood (wood) shrimp are strictly filter feeders. ANd EVERY tank has algae. The spores are in the air we breathe. Nothin you can do about it. A well balanced tank has very little visible algae in it but its still there.


----------



## Stix87 (Jul 28, 2005)

when i had bamboo shrimps what i would do is add sinking pellets to the tank once every 3 days. Ask your LFS what kind of pellet dissolve. Myne were slow dissolvng and as the pellets would dissolve the shrimp would filterfeed so the pellets would get to the shrimp anyhoe just in a different way


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

I also add PhytoPlex made by Kent every now and then. It's liquid and the shrimp can filter it out of the water. It's made for Marine life (ie. tube worms, clams and invertebrates). I bought it when I raised brine shrimp but the wood shrimp goes into action whenever I squirt some in his tank. So I know he likes it. But you can also crush up fishflakes and the small particles can be eaten by the shrimp as well.


----------



## cheseboy (Aug 5, 2005)

well does anyone know where I can get buy algae, I've looked on ebay and the only algae I see is for salt-water aquariums. I can't get any algae to apear in my aquarium no matter how hard I try I have my aquarium light on alot and I still see no algae!


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

Go to the frozen fish food section at your LFS and ask for Formula II. That is frozen algae. When you add it to the tank rub it between your fingers and it will almost totally disolve.


----------

